# My Sorority



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry the water is a little cloudy but I couldn't wait to share:-D
This is my planted 20 gal sorority in it currently are two snails and two cherry shrimp. I will be moving my females in shortly also I will post another pic once the water clears


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry here is the pic )


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Great job young lady! You've been working hard. It looks very nice.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It cost a lot to get set up : o but it was worth it I have tall bushy plants toward the back that you can't see because the water is still cloudy  your fishes I get will be living in there. Just finished up my water changes for the morning  hopefully Calypso gets better soon


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I got some of this Nutrafin CLearFast stuff that deals with cloudy tanks super fast. I've used it on my old sorority tank and my new bigger one. Tho careful not to overdose, and I'd personally never use it with fish in the tank, but for new setups I like it. Works great =)

Jealous of your live plants tho xD I'll get live ones closer to summer most likely.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah there is not a fake plant in that tank makes it kind of expensive but they filter out the water pretty good. I will just patiently wit for the water to clear 

I will post a pic of Teeney the runt I got from Sena, he has the most GORGEOUS pale blue eyes ever!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Omgosh, I can't wait to see him! Last I saw him he was a gimpy little fry xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Teeney*

Okay here is a pic of the little guy still unsure of the gender 
I just cleaned there jars sucked out the bottom and 50% water change but hen fed them and they mad a mess of their jars again I just can't stay ahead XD
No half his caudal is missing  but was when I received him as he was bullied but under my care it is half grown back although it stays clear and doesn't get color flashes like the rest o him does


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here we go this one is a bit clearer


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Awww~ he's such a little sweetie! Congrats again on getting him


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah he gets his own 5 gal to himself  the special little guy


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

But thats the best part of having us as moms! Spoiling them!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha yep they are sure spoiled XD
Here is another one of Senas I got


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Is that one female? I think I see vertical stripes =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah it is a female but I am unsure if those are breeding or not but when ever they get lots of colour they appear.
Here is another from Sena


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I love your last betta, so beautiful! Also the tank looks good, love the center piece


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ooo~ that last is very pretty =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks  she is super colourful!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is the third female I received from Sena


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ooo, is she gonna be a pale cello like the mom? I see some of the green irid on her too =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah this one has green irid and blue on some of her fins however she will have red fins I would love a female that looked like Janey!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Janey is such a sweetie, but I think all of our fish from Sena are looking real good and cute! Ares X Janey was a good match =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

No argument there


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey there everyone thought you might want to see my tank now that the water has cleared up a bit more  I am moving in the girls shortly


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks nice =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well the girls have moved in there is little fighting although Bertha is definitely the alpha in the tank she even flares but does not bite or chase much. I am getting two more female hm to go in there too, Teeney was also stuck in the sorority tank and loves it!
The one female checked out my black snail it was cute she landed two bites but the snail didn't even care lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is the girl who bit my black snail


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

OH dear xD Is he okay?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes he is fine lol it was funny actually XD


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

That centerpiece is totes awesome. Good luck with your girls!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Where did you get the center piece? I would love to find one like it.  I have a 20 gallon long I am starting my 1st sorority with. I got 6 females from Chard56. They should arrive today.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Petsmart  chard has perrty bettas!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is another pic


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Your tank is really beautiful. Where did you find the center piece?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pet smart


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you....I'll have to look around in there.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks 4 the comment


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone had problems with albino cories in a sorority tank? A few of my females are hiding all of the time since I added the cories.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope I kept mine strictly to bettas


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I keep looking at your center piece and wondering....if it's the same as mine >.> 

Kinda looks like rock w/ caves, but is it the large driftwood decoration?


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hoping that they will settle down and forget about the cories after a few more days. How many cories need to be together?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

broncosfan84 said:


> Hoping that they will settle down and forget about the cories after a few more days. How many cories need to be together?


Hey broncosfan84. Corys should be in groups of 4+ but 6+ is better. Usually the betta ignore the cory. I suspect they will get used to each other. How big is your tank and how many betta and cory are in there?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've kept cories with mine before, no problem.

I prefer pygmies though


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

my girls hates anything in the tank besides the pleco =< they have killed and eaten anything else i put in there


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My decor is the drift wood piece but its fake.... I got it from pet smart where did you get yours?


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Logisticsguy.....I have 6 (3 month old) females, 5 albino cories and 5 kulhi (spelled wrong) loaches. I have a 20 long tank with LOTS of hiding places and plants.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The most recent pic of my tank I have two new girls I will post pics of


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Marble female.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Blue female


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And another girl Sena is holding for me


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

How many females should you have in a 20 long tank? I also have the 5 cories and 5 loaches.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great....Its grown in nicely!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

broncosfan84 said:


> How many females should you have in a 20 long tank? I also have the 5 cories and 5 loaches.


Personally I wouldn't put more than 7 betta in that tank others may say more. 5 corys is fine they like to school. The loaches, well never worked out in my sorority tank. Surprised your betta are not bothered more by those loaches than the cory.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Your sorority tank is really coming together bb123!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes it has grown in nicely and I added hornwort to float around.
I would recommend at least four or five females in a twenty long


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you...Both.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Agh! Your making me really want to set up a 20 long with a sorority of 6 girls, a few shrimp and some snails. It's so beautiful! 

Why does everything have to cost so much money :frustrated::dunno:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm working on a 10 gallon sorority right now, just need a few more plants and a month to let them all fill out.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oo you should post pics!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

See if you can find my mystery snail Nikola Tesla xD. He's bigger than a golfball but is the MASTER of hiding. 

Currently the tank has:
1 Mossball
3 Java Ferns
2 Anubias (species unknown)
Duckweed
Unknown Moss
6 Corkscrews

I want to add in:
2 more moss balls
2 Amazon swords
1 red ludwigia
2 water wisteria left floating
java moss


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's cute!


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's a pic of mine so far.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

my soriority before and after =) i converted it to a planted tank


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry there is no pic


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice Aluka!


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

I tried to download a pic from my phone  not working. I'll try again later.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Second try.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That looks great!


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you :-D


----------

